# Live chat?



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

So I think it would be cool if MT had a place to chat interactively. If a few other people are interested, I could set one up in a way that would require 0 registration or setup on anyone else's part, on a known and safe third party app.

(www.tinychat.com)

The service includes text, voice and video, with the latter two being completely optional. 

Is anyone interested in something like this?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2018)

Definitely.  I spend enough time on here anyway, would be good to have a chat to bs on. My fiancee wouldnt be happy though...in as she put it yesterday, im addicted to "fighting and that forum of yours"


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2018)

Just bear in mind that unless you get permission from the site owners, this chat site _*cannot*_ make use of the MartialTalk name/logo/etc that would in any way imply that it's a part of MartialTalk.
Better would be if the site owners added the chat feature to the site internally, which is entirely possible. I'm happy to ask.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Just bear in mind that unless you get permission from the site owners, this chat site _*cannot*_ make use of the MartialTalk name/logo/etc that would in any way imply that it's a part of MartialTalk.
> Better would be if the site owners added the chat feature to the site internally, which is entirely possible. I'm happy to ask.


That's not a problem. If you could get one built into the site that would be better, but I'm more than happy to provide an 'unofficial' alternative in the mean time.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2018)

Martial D said:


> That's not a problem. If you could get one built into the site that would be better, but I'm more than happy to provide an 'unofficial' alternative in the mean time.



There are several chat options for the Xenforo software. I've sent a PM to the site owners.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Just bear in mind that unless you get permission from the site owners, this chat site _*cannot*_ make use of the MartialTalk name/logo/etc that would in any way imply that it's a part of MartialTalk.



I'm not sure that's entirely true (or legal).

There are hundreds (actually thousands) of unofficial and unsanctioned chat channels on IRC servers around the world that use a company or individual name as the channel identifier and there's never been a single legal case brought against any of them - except for when they spuriously label themselves 'official' when they're not.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> There are several chat options for the Xenforo software. I've sent a PM to the site owners.



I've yet to see a good one that works reliably cross platform though...


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> I've yet to see a good one that works reliably cross platform though...


Most of them are text only as well.

Tiny is free, works in any browser without registration, and has voice and video(which would be cool for demonstrating techniques and such.)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> I'm not sure that's entirely true (or legal).



In the US, where MartialTalk is, it certainly is. And part of the terms all users are required to agree to when they sign up stipulates that they're bound by those laws regardless of where they are. Which means that if legal action is taken (by the owners or by a member) it must take place in MartialTalks back yard.



> There are hundreds (actually thousands) of unofficial and unsanctioned chat channels on IRC servers around the world that use a company or individual name as the channel identifier and there's never been a single legal case brought against any of them - except for when they spuriously label themselves 'official' when they're not.



Just because nobody has bothered to file a case doesn't mean it's legal. Or ethical.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> In the US, where MartialTalk is, it certainly is. And part of the terms all users are required to agree to when they sign up stipulates that they're bound by those laws regardless of where they are. Which means that if legal action is taken (by the owners or by a member) it must take place in MartialTalks back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because nobody has bothered to file a case doesn't mean it's legal. Or ethical.



Under US law it's only illegal if it's defamatory (which must be proved, voicing an opinion wouldn't count) or misrepresenting - or if it's specifically designed to 'steal' traffic by using the trademark owner's devices (like using the logo and saying don't go there, come here instead).

Or, say it's diverting advertising revenue.

Most companies see the value in unofficial third party communication channels, that's why review sites like trustpilot are so successful.

And you can tweet about it too.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> I'm not sure that's entirely true (or legal).
> 
> There are hundreds (actually thousands) of unofficial and unsanctioned chat channels on IRC servers around the world that use a company or individual name as the channel identifier and there's never been a single legal case brought against any of them - except for when they spuriously label themselves 'official' when they're not.


Either way, if they're requesting it not be used, I think it would be common courtesy not to. Doesn't really matter what the legal standpoint is, IMO.


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2018)

If MT does it, I'd participate.....as long as somebody shows me how.


----------



## lansao (Aug 18, 2018)

Count me in if there is video. Text chat alone would add little to no value.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 18, 2018)

Martial D said:


> So I think it would be cool if MT had a place to chat interactively. If a few other people are interested, I could set one up in a way that would require 0 registration or setup on anyone else's part, on a known and safe third party app.
> 
> (www.tinychat.com)
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok then, it seems like there is some interest here, so I'll whip up a room when I get home tonight.

Look forward to chatting with you folks.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Ok then, it seems like there is some interest here, so I'll whip up a room when I get home tonight.
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you folks.



Having re-read (and reinterpreted) DD's initial comment - make a point of making the point that anything you make is in no way connected to or authorised by MT, nor that it represents the site in any way.

Then it's just like a group of people who met online going down the pub.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 18, 2018)

I'll call it like MTunofficial or something lol


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Just bear in mind that unless you get permission from the site owners, this chat site _*cannot*_ make use of the MartialTalk name/logo/etc *that would in any way imply that it's a part of MartialTalk.*
> Better would be if the site owners added the chat feature to the site internally, which is entirely possible. I'm happy to ask.



I re-read this, and highlighted the important part, must've skimmed over it before.

Doing such wouldn't be right, and as in my messages following that one might just be a problem.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok, Here it is. I put a password on it so only MT folk can access.

The Dojo


The password is:

martialtalk


All are welcome. Hope to see some of you there.

Again,this requires no software, downloads,requirement for your own account,  or special access on your part.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 19, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Most of them are text only as well.
> 
> Tiny is free, *works in any browser* without registration, and has voice and video(which would be cool for demonstrating techniques and such.)



Doesn't seem to like Safari....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 19, 2018)

"403 Forbidden"

Really doesn't like Google Chrome on Ubuntu...


----------



## pdg (Aug 19, 2018)

Not that I have any idea if that worked...


----------



## pdg (Aug 19, 2018)

A couple of things...

I didn't get asked for a room password.

I don't want to create an account or log in with farcebook - does that matter?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 19, 2018)

pdg said:


> A couple of things...
> 
> I didn't get asked for a room password.
> 
> I don't want to create an account or log in with farcebook - does that matter?


I didnt get a password either. But im pretty sure you can just click log in as guest every time


----------



## Martial D (Aug 19, 2018)

I forgot to hit update after setting the password. Fixed


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 19, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I forgot to hit update after setting the password. Fixed


Password works now


----------

